# been for a fitting session



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The technology of fitting continues to amaze me. Nearly 4 years ago I went for a session and thought it was brilliant. The results then were really good, and saw me playing Callaway X-forged with Rifle flighted 6.0 shafts. The Rifle 6.0 are pretty close to XS(extra stiff) but recent months has seen the shots staying a little low, and that feel of a little 'snap' at the bottom of the swing had gone - age and arthritis, which has really kicked in this year, I guess.

So today it was off to a fitting centre for a good look at what was happening to the shaft/clubhead etc.

The process starts with a Mizuno 7 iron that has a electronic thingy thing attached to the shaft. The results from that give swing speed, tempo, kick point. The launch monitor also gives launch(ball) speed, launch angle, flight path and distance.

Going to an independant also gives the added benefit of being able to try clubs from different manufacturers.

My aim was to try and find the distance I had lost, the higher flightpath that I had lost and hopefully the 'feel' that had also disappeared. Having determined swing speed, kick point, swing tempo and flight a number of shafts and clubheads are recommended. The guy then makes up the various options of clubhead and shaft, and back to hitting balls using the launch monitor to track launch speed, launch angle, flight and distance.

The clubheads I chose to try were the Taylormade Tour Preferred MC's, Mizuno MP-63's, Callaway X Forged, Ping S57's & Ping S56's. And with each one the recommended shaft options were Dynamic Gold S300, Dynamic Gold XP's, Nippon NS950's, Rifle Flighted 5.5, and Ping's own shaft.

First it was the Mizuno, tried with both the DG S300, DG XP and the Nippon NS950. The results came up as I had experienced 4 years ago. Too high a spin rate causing the ball to balloon up, and drop short of the distance I was hoping for. Next up was the Ping S56 & S57, both tried with Ping's own shaft and the DG S300 & XP. The best results coming from the S57, which is the older model, with the DG S300. Next up was the TM Tour Preferred with the 2 DG shaft options. The results being reasonable with both but nothing to light your candle. The Callwawy was tried with the DG S300, DG XP & the Rifle 5.5. With similar results to the TM's, and an even lower ball flight, they were crossed off the list.

So now back to the two Ping options, the S56's & S57's, and Ping's own shaft and the DG S300's. Ball speed off the club face for both was between 112mph and 114mph for all the shots played, with a launch angle of 19 degrees for every shot bar 2 that were 18 degrees. Distance for both was between 172yds & 177yds, with a dispersion of 3yds either side of the median. The difference between the models was the feel off the club face, with the S57 coming out as the winner.

Swing speed for the full test was between 83mph & 85mph = average 84mph.
Launch speed average was 114mph.
Launch angle average was 19 degrees.
Distance was between 152yd average for the Mizuno's, and 174yds average for the Pings.
Flight path for all bar the Callaway, with the Rifle 5.5's, was excellent.

Without doubt, if you're spending big bucks, custom fitting is the only sensible way to do it. And as an aside, seeing a consistent performance aided by finding the optimum performing product is a real confidence builder.

Looking forward to a long and happy relationship with the Ping S57's with the DG S300's.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Brian: how much of a change is there going to the grass with those numbers or is that to hard to figure/guess?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Brian: how much of a change is there going to the grass with those numbers or is that to hard to figure/guess?


Bob, there's a number of factors that can cast doubt on the distance figures. For example the machine was adding an element of roll out which quite frankly I wouldn't get using a Pro V. That's why I took my own Callaways along to give me a reference point. I've been hitting my 7 iron about 150yds out on the course but yesterday it was showing 158yds. Some of that will be the roll out but from my point of view I'd deduct 8yds from the yardages shown yesterday.

Also there is the difference in lofts between 7 irons from different manufacturers, Mizuno at 34 degrees, Ping at 34.25 degrees and the Callaway at 35 degrees. And bizarrely the Mizuno's, with a loft of 34, came up the shortest but as previously stated the high spin rate causes the ball to balloon up.

The flight of the ball is shown on the screen from a side view, and again it was about comparing my own irons with those I was trialling. A higher ball flight, with the same distance giving a better drop and stop.

To a large extent the numbers are irrelevant, its more about a discernable improvement. And also it was nice to feel the the loading on the shaft, and the kick as it whipped through, which I'm not getting with my current shafts anymore.

On paper I'd be hitting a 9 iron in the Pings comapared to the 7 iron I'd hit with my Callaways but in reality I'm expecting it to be a comfortable 8 iron.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

So do you know if your swing speed has dropped and by how much?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Tim said:


> So do you know if your swing speed has dropped and by how much?


Its definitely dropped. The lack of whip and loading on the shaft + the low ball flight are fair indicators. Also the swingspeed to load the Rifle Flighted 6.0 shafts I have at present is spec'd at low to mid 90's. So down by about 8-10mph would be a decent guess.


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

yes, tts definitely dropped


----------

